# Granton house hotel.



## mccallay (Oct 31, 2013)

Granton house was struck by lightning causing a huge fire in 1997, because this was an act of god the insurance company would not pay out!!! Now left to ruin.




Granton house by mccallay, on Flickr


Granton house by mccallay, on Flickr


Granton house by mccallay, on Flickr


Granton house by mccallay, on Flickr


Granton house by mccallay, on Flickr


Granton house by mccallay, on Flickr


Granton house by mccallay, on Flickr


----------



## KevOvo (Oct 31, 2013)

WOW! Great pics.

Looks like a spooky place.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2013)

Like it, very peely! 
Great pics sir!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 31, 2013)

Nicely captured there


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a shame looks like its been a cracking house,thanks for sharing.


----------



## southscotland (Jun 14, 2021)

Update on this one. We checked it out yesterday and it's in serious decay - not totally safe, very overgrown but still pretty cool. The roof seems to have collapsed in and taken all the floors with it. It's difficult to get a sense of the layout of the building now, but some of the smaller rooms have survived. It's all really unstable though, so we didn't risk heading into those smaller rooms. What I didn't get a picture of was I guess the fire escape down the side of the building - it's still there. Weirdest part was the casette player sitting on the steps to the porch - sadly no tape. My pictures aren't but you can see how much it's degraded since the last available pictures I could find (2014).


----------



## Hayman (Jun 15, 2021)

The steel beams are interesting - I take it not part of the original structure, since some cross window openings.


----------



## southscotland (Jun 15, 2021)

Hayman said:


> The steel beams are interesting - I take it not part of the original structure, since some cross window openings.


I wouldn’t have thought so - I know that there’s was initial action taken in 1999 to secure the building, and the walls were noted as ‘in danger of structural failure’ in 2011 so they’ll be relatively recent additions.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 16, 2021)

southscotland said:


> I wouldn’t have thought so - I know that there’s was initial action taken in 1999 to secure the building, and the walls were noted as ‘in danger of structural failure’ in 2011 so they’ll be relatively recent additions.


Thanks - my thought also. A pity nothing further has happened.


----------

